# Lion bricks / Ammo store, Scalford, Leics, Nov14



## The Wombat (Nov 11, 2014)

*I found myself with a day free for exploring on my own, so had a mooch around the vale of Belvoir. Mixed luck with the day, but had a look round lockkeepers cottage, and this place. Nothing epic, but a curious place, especially as it was used by the MOD.*


_Lion bricks opened around 1875 and closed around WWII. The site was also used as a quarry. There are around 10 buildings of various states of decay in the woods, and a few cottages for the workers which are still occupied to this day.
In it’s final lease of life, the site was occupied by the MOD from 1940 to 1955 to store ammunitions. This would explain the large concrete posts which would have secured the site in its day.
There have been a number of proposals to re-develop the site over the years as a poultry farm and a caravan site, but all were declined. The latest proposal for a fishing lake and luxury log cabins was declined for a number of reasons._










































If you got this far, well done


----------



## HughieD (Nov 11, 2014)

Fascinating stuff...thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Great site and so secluded,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2014)

interesting enough, like the 3rd shot down, something about it I guess


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice find, looks like the building had a narrow escape from the fallen tree in the second last photo.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice one, Some nice shots there!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice one, nature is definitely winning!


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Nov 14, 2014)

Where abouts is this place? Can you get near to it by car? If so, how long would it take to walk to? Thanks.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 14, 2014)

DarkMagpie91 said:


> Where abouts is this place?.



This excellent report contains all the information one needs to find the place - and much easier to get into now that the barbed wire and fence mesh have disappeared. One of a number of similar stores around the UK that were used to store and issue small arms ammunition - packed for immediate use. In the late 60's it was still possible to find the odd damaged ammo box scattered around - the trees and undergrowth having not yet learnt the meaning of 'rampant growth'! 

Interestingly as the Cold War developed, it seems that the Authorities started to stockpile other commodities instead of ammunitions. In 1958, whilst visiting Clumber Park (in Nottinghamshire) with my parents, we stumbled on a huge storage area - small open ended Nissen huts full of wooden crates holding brown glass winchester bottles or large metal oblong tins (much like the rusty ones seen in the above photographs). Years later through my work I realised the chemicals were probably suppressant foam additives and decontaminating agents - the site being a Civil Defence Storage facility.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2014)

DarkMagpie91 said:


> Where abouts is this place? Can you get near to it by car? If so, how long would it take to walk to? Thanks.



PM-ed you...


----------



## krela (Nov 14, 2014)

HughieD said:


> PM-ed you...



Gah don't give information to people who break the forum rules! Lol. 

Darkmagpie don't ask for information like that in public again please. It's the number one rule here.


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Nov 14, 2014)

But if you want to explore for yourself, how are you meant to find out if you don't know the location? I've read the forum rules already, but I don't understand how you can post pictures of where the places are but not tell people how to get there if they want to go?


----------



## krela (Nov 14, 2014)

Ask via private message or figure it out for yourself.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2014)

krela said:


> Gah don't give information to people who break the forum rules! Lol.
> 
> Darkmagpie don't ask for information like that in public again please. It's the number one rule here.



Oooooops, sorry.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 14, 2014)

DarkMagpie91 said:


> But if you want to explore for yourself, how are you meant to find out if you don't know the location? I've read the forum rules already, but I don't understand how you can post pictures of where the places are but not tell people how to get there if they want to go?




I understand your frustration, But;
Some places I'm reluctant to state the location of; as I don't want it getting trashed / looted etc etc 
That said, I've been pretty honest about the location of this place mate... Go check it out
I wish you good exploring 
TW


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 14, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> This excellent report contains all the information one needs to find the place - and much easier to get into now that the barbed wire and fence mesh have disappeared. One of a number of similar stores around the UK that were used to store and issue small arms ammunition - packed for immediate use. In the late 60's it was still possible to find the odd damaged ammo box scattered around - the trees and undergrowth having not yet learnt the meaning of 'rampant growth'!
> 
> Interestingly as the Cold War developed, it seems that the Authorities started to stockpile other commodities instead of ammunitions. In 1958, whilst visiting Clumber Park (in Nottinghamshire) with my parents, we stumbled on a huge storage area - small open ended Nissen huts full of wooden crates holding brown glass winchester bottles or large metal oblong tins (much like the rusty ones seen in the above photographs). Years later through my work I realised the chemicals were probably suppressant foam additives and decontaminating agents - the site being a Civil Defence Storage facility.



Many thanks for your comprehensive reply...
Very informative as always


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2014)

Many thanks everyone 
wasn't sure how much love I would get for this place


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes I can understand that about the places being trashed and looted which i don't agree with at all. I just enjoy finding the places and getting some pictures/footage. Many thanks for the reply


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 17, 2014)

DarkMagpie91 said:


> Yes I can understand that about the places being trashed and looted which i don't agree with at all. I just enjoy finding the places and getting some pictures/footage. Many thanks for the reply



I'm sure you'll find this one easy enough. I look forward to your report on this place


----------

